
Looking for a Woz - lindsayrgwatt
http://www.lindsayrgwatt.com/LookingForAWoz.html
======
lindsayrgwatt
Hey folks, I'm putting this up as I'm looking for a co-founder for a new
venture I'm launching. I've been trying to find a better way to organize and
share my information for years and now I think I've got the solution.

If you can relate to this and are interested in trying to solve this problem,
read the post and drop me a line.

There's real money committed to building a prototype with more available. Let
me know if you're interested and we should talk.

------
pg
Isn't everyone...

------
herdrick
Doomed. Would the real Steve Jobs would have put that in the Homebrew Computer
Club newsletter: "You must have the key tools of today: BASIC, soldering,
subtracting chips from designs, Intel 4004, sugar cereal prize whistles,
etc..."

